
1940 WPA San Francisco Model Now Online - infodocket
https://www.davidrumsey.com/blog/2019/1/1/huge-san-francisco-1940-wooden-model-digitized
======
mc32
No freeways! But it was different. The bay bridge had only opened a few years
prior and the bay area pop was low enough not to need them yet. By the time
“Bullitt” rolled around, the peninsula had begun to fill out.

------
24gttghh
I am curious about the sand dunes on piece M6. It appears they were cleared
and roads were put in, but perhaps the Great Depression led homes in that
district to become abandoned, and the dunes took over once more?

~~~
sparky_z
No, the Outer Sunset just hadn't been fully developed quite yet.

[http://www.outsidelands.org/sunset.php](http://www.outsidelands.org/sunset.php)

~~~
24gttghh
That doesn't seem to jive with the aerial photos used to make the WPA model.
Some roads are clearly covered by the dunes, which means the roads were built
through the dunes without clearing the dunes entirely?

------
tomcam
So much green.

